# Review: Adaptec Speedware 5x112 to 5x114.3 Adapters



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _The concept to wheel adapters is fairly simple.. drill a set of holes that matches the car's lug pattern.. then drill another set of holes that matches the wheel's lug pattern and put studs through it... Sure, sounds simple.. but finding someone that can do it and do it right is the hard part..
> 
> Don't sweat.. say hello to Adaptec Speedware of Motorsport Technology because these are "the guys" in this field.. a family owned business with 25 years of experience, you bet they know a thing or two about making custom wheel adapters.. *continue reading..*_


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

looks like a real quailty adapter :beer::beer:


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

It really is.. probably the only thing that's even remotely close in terms of quality are H&R adapters.. But you only get limited off the shelf bolt pattern and thickness etc..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Another quality thread brought to you by RPF1. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

thank you mr.president


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

